#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Перевод, и сомнения связанные с точностью перевода

## Ali

Я занимаюсь переводом, на довольно любительском уровне, и сейчас перевожу такой фрагмент.

" The revered Gotama is one who detests," he said.
" There is indeed, brahmin, a way in which one speaking truly of me could say: The recluse Gotama is one who detests.    For I, brahmin, detest offences of
body, speech and thought, and the coming into1 manifold evil and wrong states. This indeed, brahmin, is a way in which one speaking truly of me could say: The recluse Gotama is one who detests. But surely you did not mean that."

Перевел его таким образом. 
Что смущает, так это то, что "detest" означает "ненавидеть" , "питать отвращение", но насколько я знаю Учение Будды направлено как раз на уничтожение отвращение, а не ее поддержание

«Победоносный Гаутама единственный, кто учит отвращению»,  говорил он.
	«Действительно, брахман, это путь, при котором говорящий правду обо мне может сказать: победоносный Гаутама единственный, кто учит отвращению. Ибо я, брахман, учу отвращению от осквернения тела, речи и мысли и от проявления многочисленных омрачающих состояний. Действительно, брахман, это путь, при котором говорящий правду обо мне может сказать: Победоносный Гаутама единственный, кто учит отвращению. Но, несомненно, вы подразумевали не  это».

----------


## До

Эта сутра прекрасная! Странно, что её убрали с accesstoinsight...

Не "победоносный", а "почитаемый".
Не "единственный", а "тот".

Не "учит отвращению", а сам "ненавидит" или "питает отвращение". Понятно, что тут игра слов. В оригинале там сказано _jegucchI_: 
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....1:1:1830.pali
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....1:1:1832.pali

В другом переводе там было так: 


> "The venerable Gotama is one who is disgusted!"
> 
> "There is, brahman, this method through which one rightly speaking would say of me: 'The venerable Gotama is one who is disgusted.' Brahman, I am disgusted with misconduct of body, of speech, and of mind. I am disgusted with the acquisition of the manifold evil unskillful qualities. This, brahman, is a method through which one rightly speaking would say of me: 'The venerable Gotama is one who is disgusted.' But surely you did not mean that."


Дальше не "осквернение", а "проступки".
Не "проявления", а к пр. "вхождения".
Не "путь", а "способ" (или вообще это слово можно опустить).

----------


## Ali

> В другом переводе там было так:


А где можно найти этот другой перевод, подскажите, пожалуйста.

У меня перевод 1938 года Винаи. 
Желательно чтобы в этом англ переводе была вся Виная.

----------


## До

http://web.archive.org/web/200108201...a/svib1-1.html

----------


## Ассаджи

Многие отрывки из Винаи - отдельные сутты:

http://www.mettanet.org/tipitaka/2Su...havaggo-e.html

и их переводы можно найти как переводы сутт.

Есть немецкий перевод:

http://palikanon.com/vinaya/mahavagga/index.htm

----------


## Ali

А полностью Виная Питака выкладывалась хотя бы на английском языке в интернете? И если да, дайте ссылочку?

----------


## Ассаджи

> А полностью Виная Питака выкладывалась хотя бы на английском языке в интернете? И если да, дайте ссылочку?


Патимоккха, Махавагга и Чулавагга:

http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/index.htm

----------

